# Partitionner sans formater DDE



## ibryce (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Encore actuellement sur pc, je reçois mon MacBook Pro ce lundi 4 juillet.
Je dispose d'un DDE Lacie externe de 1To formaté en NTFS avec 400Go de films dessus donc 600Go libre.

Je voudrais donc dans la limite du possible partitionner mon DDE sans le formater pour bien sur garder mes 400 Go de films, pour ceci j'aimerai donc :

Réduire mon espace NTFS actuelle de 1To en 500Go pour garder mes films et donc d'allouer les 500Go restant pour une partition en HFS+ pour utiliser time machine qui sera suffisant vu que j'aurai un disque SSD de 128Go sur mon MacBook Pro.

Dans l'attente de vos réponses, merci


----------



## xpmacosx (2 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

Tu peux utiliser l'utilitaire de disque intégré à mac osx pour faire cette opération.
Tu sélectionnes dans la liste de gauche de cet utilitaire ton disque externe, ensuite tu vas dans partitionner et tu modifies les partitions (nombre, taille, format...).
Bonne soirée


----------



## ibryce (2 Juillet 2011)

Même en ayant une seule partition principale NFTS sur le DDE?

Donc si je suis ton conseil via l'utilitaire de disque intégré, je peux réduire ma partition principale NTFS et en ainsi créer une nouvelle partition en HFS+ pour time machine tout cela sans perdre mes données sur la partition NTFS?


----------



## xpmacosx (2 Juillet 2011)

Ah je suis peut être allé un peu vite sur ce coup, désolé.
Le fait que le disque soit en ntfs me met un sérieux doute...
L'utilitaire de disque ne te proposera rien pour le ntfs (uniquement fat32).
Le mieux serait peut être de réduire ta partition ntfs via ton pc et de créer une 2ème partition que tu formateras ensuite via le mac en HFS...

Si quelqu'un peut confirmer


----------



## ibryce (2 Juillet 2011)

xpmacosx a dit:


> Ah je suis peut être allé un peu vite sur ce coup, désolé.
> Le fait que le disque soit en ntfs me met un sérieux doute...
> L'utilitaire de disque ne te proposera rien pour le ntfs (uniquement fat32).
> Le mieux serait peut être de réduire ta partition ntfs via ton pc et de créer une 2ème partition que tu formateras ensuite via le mac en HFS...
> ...



Merci si quelqu'un pourrait confirmer 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h24 ----------

Je pense que ça soit ce procédé?

ici

J'ai donc maintenant la partition NTFS d'origine de mes films réduit à 600 Go et une autre partition non allouée à 300 Go.

Donc d'après ce que tu m'as dit avec l'utilitaire de disque via mon mac cette partition de disque non allouée je pourrai l'activer et ainsi la formater en HFS+ pour l'utiliser avec Time Machine?

It's correct ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> Donc d'après ce que tu m'as dit avec l'utilitaire de disque via mon mac cette partition de disque non allouée je pourrai l'activer et ainsi la formater en HFS+ pour l'utiliser avec Time Machine?
> 
> It's correct ?



Salut,

Bah non  car pour Time Machine, ou pour cloner, on utilise un DD Externe pour chaque procédure 

===> ==> => Quand à l'autre question, attend des avis plus pertinents de la part de nos cracks, la méthode indiquée (pour) ou par Windows ne me semble pas appropriée dans ton cas


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2011)

?????


----------



## ibryce (2 Juillet 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Bah non  car pour Time Machine, ou pour cloner, on utilise un DD Externe pour chaque procédure



Comment ça?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> Comment ça?



Bon, à la fin de ma signature, fais un clic sur le même mot, tu verras plein de tutoriels, t'en as vraiment besoin


----------



## ibryce (2 Juillet 2011)

Mais en fait je veux juste utiliser ma partition HFS+ que je vais créer via l'utilitaire de disque sur mon DDE pour time machine je n'ai pas parlé de clone à ce que je sache...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> Mais en fait je veux juste utiliser ma partition HFS+ que je vais créer via l'utilitaire de disque sur mon DDE pour time machine je n'ai pas parlé de clone à ce que je sache...



Tu parles de deux partitions sur le DDE , c'est non
Vois le message numéro 5


----------



## ibryce (2 Juillet 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Tu parles de deux partitions sur le DDE , c'est non
> Vois le message numéro 5



Oui j'aurai deux partitions sur mon DDE :

1 - NTFS pour mes films
2 - HFS+ pour time machine

Pourquoi cela n'est pas réalisable?


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Tu parles de deux partitions sur le DDE , c'est non
> Vois le message numéro 5



?????


Je ne comprends pas non plus : pas besoin d'un disque dédié pour un clone ou une sauvegarde TM.
Une partition dédiée suffit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> Oui j'aurai deux partitions sur mon DDE :
> 
> 1 - NTFS pour mes films
> 2 - HFS+ pour time machine
> ...





da capo a dit:


> ?????
> 
> 
> Je ne comprends pas non plus : pas besoin d'un disque dédié pour un clone ou une sauvegarde TM.
> Une partition dédiée suffit.



Non, impossible (et en plus, même si c'était possible, ça serait débile : on ne prend pas une mesure de précaution (sauvegarde) avec une solution "à risque") : Pour Time Machine : schéma de partition APM ou GUID (selon que c'est un Mac PPC ou Intel) obligatoire, or Windows finira par détruire la table de partition si une partition NTFS est montée sur un disque dont la table de partition n'est pas MBR !

Par ailleurs :



			
				l'aide en ligne de Time Machine a dit:
			
		

> REMARQUE : Time Machine fonctionne mieux si le disque utilisé est réservé aux copies de sauvegarde Time Machine.



Donc, je réitère une fois encore : au lieu d'acheter un seul très gros disque, mieux vaut en prendre deux plus petits !


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, impossible


Je maintiens que cela fonctionne sur une partition (clone ou tm).

Mais ceci dit, on va pas y passer le week-end.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, je réitère une fois encore : au lieu d'acheter un seul très gros disque, mieux vaut en prendre deux plus petits !



Ca, oui.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

Ben voila, c'est dit par un pro. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------




ibryce a dit:


> Oui j'aurai deux partitions sur mon DDE :
> 
> 1 - NTFS pour mes films
> 2 - HFS+ pour time machine
> ...





da capo a dit:


> Je maintiens que cela fonctionne sur une partition (clone ou tm).
> 
> Mais ceci dit, on va pas y passer le week-end.
> 
> ...



Il parle bien de 2 partitions ... Bon week end


----------



## ibryce (2 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, impossible (et en plus, même si c'était possible, ça serait débile : on ne prend pas une mesure de précaution (sauvegarde) avec une solution "à risque") : Pour Time Machine : schéma de partition APM ou GUID (selon que c'est un Mac PPC ou Intel) obligatoire, or Windows finira par détruire la table de partition si une partition NTFS est montée sur un disque dont la table de partition n'est pas MBR !
> 
> Par ailleurs :
> 
> ...



Mais ce disque je ne l'utiliserai plus sur Windaube !!

Ce disque a été partitionné en NTFS à l'origine car je ne pensais pas m'acheter un MacBook Pro par la suite, mais mon choix a bien entendu changé ^^

Comme je ne voulais pas perdre mes 400Go de films déjà stocké dessus je me suis dis je vais réduire la partition NTFS de 1To que j'avais créé par Windows à l'origine pour ne pas perdre mes films en la réduisant à 600Go et de recréer une partition HFS+ de 400Go pour l'utilisation de Time Machine.

Pour information, je remplis mon DDE de films par la Freebox v6 relié en e-sata (je transfère mes films du DD interne de la Freebox vers mon DDE) donc plus de Windaube pour moi quand j'aurai reçu mon MacBook Pro.

Mais est-ce que la Freebox v6 peut écrire sur une partition HFS+?? 
Si oui, dans ce cas je me verrais donc de transférer mes 400Go de films présent sur ma partition NTFS vers la partition HFS+ que j'aurai créer par l'utilitaire de disque pour ensuite formater la NTFS en HFS+ ce qui me fera donc :

- 1 Partition HFS+ de 400Go de films
- 1 Partition HFS+ pour Time Machine


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> Mais est-ce que la Freebox v6 peut écrire sur une partition HFS+??



Je ne sais pas, je n'ai qu'une v5 qui ne peut que lire les disques externes (quel qu'en soit le format, d'ailleurs, aussi bien HFS+ que NTFS ou FAT), mais tu peux toujours passer par le Mac, sinon pour procéder au transfert via le réseau, en FTP (mieux vaudra alors te connecter en ethernet le temps de l'opération).



ibryce a dit:


> Si oui, dans ce cas je me verrais donc de transférer mes 400Go de films présent sur ma partition NTFS vers la partition HFS+ que j'aurai créer par l'utilitaire de disque pour ensuite formater la NTFS en HFS+ ce qui me fera donc :
> 
> - 1 Partition HFS+ de 400Go de films
> - 1 Partition HFS+ pour Time Machine



On en revient toujours au point qu'il est très imprudent de faire des sauvegardes sur un disque qui doit servir à autre chose !


----------



## ibryce (2 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, je n'ai qu'une v5 qui ne peut que lire les disques externes (quel qu'en soit le format, d'ailleurs, aussi bien HFS+ que NTFS ou FAT), mais tu peux toujours passer par le Mac, sinon pour procéder au transfert via le réseau, en FTP (mieux vaudra alors te connecter en ethernet le temps de l'opération).
> 
> 
> 
> On en revient toujours au point qu'il est très imprudent de faire des sauvegardes sur un disque qui doit servir à autre chose !



Merci, oui je sais que cela est imprudent mais j'en prend le risque car je n'ai pas envie de racheter un DDE juste pour Time Machine avec les dépenses que j'ai fait en achetant mon MacBook Pro...

En fait je voulais utiliser le NAS de la freebox V6 pour Time Machine, c'est à dire :

Mon DDE branché en e-sata sur la freebox v6 sera vu par Time Machine vu que la Freebox V6 fait NAS, cela semble correcte vu que la partition sera en HFS+?


----------



## cherryblue (2 Juillet 2011)

Attention, je ne veux pas m'avancer, parce que cela a peut-être changé, mais il me semble que mac OS, s'il peut lire les fichier d'une partitions ou d'un disque formaté en NTFS, ne peut pas écrire sur ce disque ou cette partition.

Par ailleurs, le format NTFS n'est pas proposé par l'outil de partionnement de mac os x... 

Enfin, le FAT proposé sur Mac OS n'est pas du 32 mais du 16 me semble-t-il. Du coup, pas vraiment l'idéal pour stocker des fichiers multimédias, la limite de 4 gigas empêchant la copie de gros fichiers ou dossiers... donc des films...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2011)

cherryblue a dit:


> Attention, je ne veux pas m'avancer, parce que cela a peut-être changé, mais il me semble que mac OS, s'il peut lire les fichier d'une partitions ou d'un disque formaté en NTFS, ne peut pas écrire sur ce disque ou cette partition.



Faux, il y a des solutions !



cherryblue a dit:


> Par ailleurs, le format NTFS n'est pas proposé par l'outil de partionnement de mac os x...



Avec les solutions visées au dessus, si !



cherryblue a dit:


> Enfin, le FAT proposé sur Mac OS n'est pas du 32 mais du 16 me semble-t-il. Du coup, pas vraiment l'idéal pour stocker des fichiers multimédias, la limite de 4 gigas empêchant la copie de gros fichiers ou dossiers... donc des films...



Encore faux, lorsqu'on demande à Mac OS X de formater un disque en FAT, on ne choisis pas, c'est Mac OS X qui choisis en fonction de la taille du medium à formater : une disquette sera formatée en FAT12, tout medium jusqu'à 512 ou 520 Mo, je ne sais plus trop, sera formaté automatiquement en FAT16, et au delà de cette taille, ça sera automatiquement du FAT32 (ce qui pose d'ailleurs problème avec certains APN qui ne lisent que le FAT16, lorsqu'on utilise dessus des SDCard de 1 Go ou plus formatées sur Mac).


----------



## ibryce (2 Juillet 2011)

Si quelqu'un pouvait savoir si on peut utiliser Time Machine avec le NAS de la Freebox V6 en utilisant ma partition HFS+ sur mon DDE ça serait cool 

Si c'est le cas faut que je le partitionne en GUID c'est ça?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> Si quelqu'un pouvait savoir si on peut utiliser Time Machine avec le NAS de la Freebox V6 en utilisant ma partition HFS+ sur mon DDE ça serait cool
> 
> Si c'est le cas faut que je le partitionne en GUID c'est ça?



Il y a ce sujet : Configuration Time Machine sur le Nas de la Freebox V6 pour Mac

Avec des mises en garde 


> L'erreur 45 pour Time Machine se produit avec la plupart des NAS ne supportant pas officiellement TimeMachine. Il faut créer l'image disque au format "sparsebundle" manuellement en suivant les indications suivantes attention, pour 10.5, c'est différent).



et ceci sur la page 3 


> Par défaut, le disque dur de la Freebox Révolution ne peut pas être utilisé comme disque Time Machine. Il est toutefois possible et assez simple de le rendre compatible : il suffit de taper cette commande dans le terminal : defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1.
> 
> Le disque dur de la Freebox Server devrait apparaître dans la liste des disques proposés par Time Machine. Il suffit de le sélectionner pour transformer la box en Time Capsule. Si la Freebox n'apparaît pas, utilisez le Finder pour monter le disque dur réseau.



Quand aux cartes SD - SDHC il est recommandé de les formater dans l'APN avec le logiciel interne


----------



## ibryce (2 Juillet 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Il y a ce sujet : Configuration Time Machine sur le Nas de la Freebox V6 pour Mac
> 
> Merci , mais ce n'est pas pour configurer Time Machine sur un DDE qui est lui branché sur le NAS de la Freebox V6, c'est pour l'utiliser avec le disque interne de la freebox.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> Merci , mais ce n'est pas pour configurer Time Machine sur un DDE qui est lui branché sur le NAS de la Freebox V6, *c'est pour l'utiliser avec le disque interne de la freebox*.




Voila le topo : http://www.mac4ever.com/news/60023/time_machine_et_freebox_v6_ca_fonctionne/



> Contrairement à ce que l'on a pu lire sur plusieurs sites spécialisés, il est possible de faire fonctionner Time Machine avec le NAS présent dans la nouvelle Freebox v6. À condition de suivre quelques étapes :


 à lire, selon certains ce n'est pas évident à mettre en place


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> Si quelqu'un pouvait savoir si on peut utiliser Time Machine avec le NAS de la Freebox V6 en utilisant ma partition HFS+ sur mon DDE ça serait cool
> 
> Si c'est le cas faut que je le partitionne en GUID c'est ça?



Oui, mais surtout, partition NTFS ou pas, ne le connecte surtout pas à un PC Sous Windows, car Windows a la sale habitude de détruire la table de partitions d'un disque formaté en NTFS avec un schéma de partition GUID (d'après ce que j'ai compris, Windows, s'il n'est pas amendé par Bootcamp, écrit des infos dans cette table en considérant que c'est du MBR, ce qui flingue tout).


----------



## ibryce (2 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais surtout, partition NTFS ou pas, ne le connecte surtout pas à un PC Sous Windows, car Windows a la sale habitude de détruire la table de partitions d'un disque formaté en NTFS avec un schéma de partition GUID (d'après ce que j'ai compris, Windows, s'il n'est pas amendé par Bootcamp, écrit des infos dans cette table en considérant que c'est du MBR, ce qui flingue tout).



D'accord je te remercie et en espérant que Time Machine puisse écrire via le NAS de la Freebox v6 sur le DDE ^^

Si cela ne marche pas, au pire je laisserai le DDE branché sur le MacBook Pro pour Time Machine et lorsque je voudrai regarder un film je le brancherai sur la Freebox V6


----------



## ibryce (3 Juillet 2011)

En fait je viens de me rendre compte que vu que j'ai formaté mon DDE à l'origine sur Windows, le schéma de la table de partition est du "MBR" donc non compatible avec Time Machine même si mon autre partition est en HFS+.

Il me semble que Time Machine exige du GUID,.
On ne peut pas avoir deux schémas de partition sur un DDE?  genre MBR sur ma partition NTFS et GUID sur ma partition HFS+?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> En fait je viens de me rendre compte que vu que j'ai formaté mon DDE à l'origine sur Windows, le schéma de la table de partition est du "MBR" donc non compatible avec Time Machine même si mon autre partition est en HFS+.
> 
> Il me semble que Time Machine exige du GUID,.
> On ne peut pas avoir deux schémas de partition sur un DDE?  genre MBR sur ma partition NTFS et GUID sur ma partition HFS+?



Dans ton message n° 5 tu mets <*ici*> qui conduit vers ce lien : http://www.technos-sources.com/tutorial-redimensionner-partition-avec-windows-vista-73.aspx
Il est clair que tu as fait cela par Windows. 

Le fait d'avoir deux schémas de partition différents sur un DD n'est pas en soit une bonne chose, à ta place je trouverai une solution pour sauvegarder mes données (films et autres) sur un nouveau support, avant de mettre le Nas intégré à jour. A plus ou moins brève échéance, la solution d'avoir deux supports deviendra un must.


----------



## ibryce (3 Juillet 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Dans ton message n° 5 tu mets <*ici*> qui conduit vers ce lien : http://www.technos-sources.com/tutorial-redimensionner-partition-avec-windows-vista-73.aspx
> Il est clair que tu as fait cela par Windows.
> 
> Le fait d'avoir deux schémas de partition différents sur un DD n'est pas en soit une bonne chose, à ta place je trouverai une solution pour sauvegarder mes données (films et autres) sur un nouveau support, avant de mettre le Nas intégré à jour. A plus ou moins brève échéance, la solution d'avoir deux supports deviendra un must.



Je crois même que cela n'est pas possible d'avoir deux schémas de partition vu que le schéma est écrit en début de disque.

Je vais attendre voir le prix du Lacie little big disk Thunderbolt qui devrait sortir sous peu.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> Je crois même que cela n'est pas possible d'avoir deux schémas de partition vu que le schéma est écrit en début de disque.
> 
> Je vais attendre voir le prix du Lacie little big disk Thunderbolt qui devrait sortir sous peu.



Il faut passer et lire tout ce qui est mis sur les partitions : http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html
Cela permet d'éviter des bourdes


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> On ne peut pas avoir deux schémas de partition sur un DDE?  genre MBR sur ma partition NTFS et GUID sur ma partition HFS+?



Ben nan ! Ce qu'Apple appelle "le schéma de partition", c'est le format de la table des partitions, si on en mettait plusieurs sur un même disque, il faudrait inventer la table des tables de partitions &#8230; on n'en sortirait pas ! :rateau:


----------



## ibryce (3 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan ! Ce qu'Apple appelle "le schéma de partition", c'est le format de la table des partitions, si on en mettait plusieurs sur un même disque, il faudrait inventer la table des tables de partitions  on n'en sortirait pas ! :rateau:



Mais je crois qu'avec iPartition, on peut changer la table des partitions sans avoir le besoin de reformater !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> Mais je crois qu'avec iPartition, on peut changer la table des partitions sans avoir le besoin de reformater !!



Possible, je n'en sais rien, mais ça ne permettra pas d'en avoir deux sur le même disque, et faire ça "à la volée" chaque fois que tu branches le disque sur une autre machine, c'est le meilleur moyen d'en perdre tout le contenu au bout de quelques essais seulement !


----------

